# EXPIRED: $20 Amazon gift certificate for $10 @ LS (limit:1)



## joan_e45 (Nov 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is related to Amazon's recent $175 mil investment in LivingSocial, but they are selling a $20 Amazon gift card for $10, which seems like a rather good deal for people looking for a book. Alas, you can only buy one, so you won't be buying your entire Kindle library at 50% off, but it's still rather nice!

From the site:

What's rarer than spotting a snow leopard, Halley's Comet, and Mark Wahlberg with a shirt on? Answer: Today's once-in-a-lifetime deal. Pay just $10 and get a $20 gift card to use at Amazon.com, the largest online retailer. Whether you are looking for something usual, like a book, or unusual, like a Borat-style mankini, you'll find it among the millions of products listed on the site. Or, if you're hankering for something that really stands out, put your 50%-off gift card toward the revolutionary and bestselling Amazon Kindle device. Just be sure to act fast, because deals like this only happen once in a blue moon.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know about this, that's a good deal!

ETA:  I bought one of these, was wondering when I'll get it, then I saw where it says the link will be sent to me the next business day.  Yay, I can buy more ebooks!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you!  Just bought one and sent  the offer to three of my Kindle  Family  members


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I found this great deal this morning. Living social has a Amazon $20 gift card for $10. Here is the link they gave me to share with friends.
https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336?ref=personalized-link-box-3894329&rpi=3894329 
*I just saw that someone else has posted it. I tried to remove it but it will not let me. Srry for the repeat*


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I love living social (and groupon the main competitor).  I picked up one on my account and one on my wife's


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got mine.... thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks!  Got one on my home account and one from my work.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for this tip, Joan!  I went and snagged it


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## retiredat47 (Jan 14, 2011)

Question: Is it possible to have my sisters order one and then use it myself? Or is it tied to the specific name that purchased it? I am getting my new Kindle 3 3G/WiFi today so I am looking forward to loading it up with books.

Thank you!


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks JLee for the double posting!!!!!  The first link didn't work for me and I almost cried!!!!!

I'm excited!  Also wondering if I can buy with multiple email accounts and use them on one Kindle account?  I guess it wouldn't hurt to try?


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Got one.  Thanks!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I never heard of this site and I am not sure I did it right  . It shows a GC in my account, but it doesn't show that it is suppose to be $10, it only says $20 Gift card. 

Its a little confusing and I guess I won't know until I they charge my card at some point, whenever that might be. I didn't get a email confirmation either, nothing.  

Strange site.


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

I got one too and why I have only ordered one (so far), some people are ordering more than one because it's technically per person/email/credit card. So your spouse or whomever can order one too. Just make sure all three are different (meaning: name/email/CC)


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! I got one!!!!


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I never heard of this site and I am not sure I did it right . It shows a GC in my account, but it doesn't show that it is suppose to be $10, it only says $20 Gift card.
> 
> Its a little confusing and I guess I won't know until I they charge my card at some point, whenever that might be. I didn't get a email confirmation either, nothing.
> 
> Strange site.


This is my first order but other people I know say they've ordered from them before and it's legit. You don't get your GC, confirmation, or CC charged until the deal is done but you're CC should be charged by tomorrow and your GC should be sent to your email tomorrow.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I never heard of this site and I am not sure I did it right . It shows a GC in my account, but it doesn't show that it is suppose to be $10, it only says $20 Gift card.
> 
> Its a little confusing and I guess I won't know until I they charge my card at some point, whenever that might be. I didn't get a email confirmation either, nothing.
> 
> Strange site.


Atunah, I've use both Living Social and Groupon several times in the past. Deals run for 24 hours and they always wait until the deal closes to charge your card and send you your info. Right now there is a little less than 18 hours left on this deal.


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is another link in case the other two have reached their limit: http://t.co/dtPFlXt


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Got one!  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Julia and Sebat. 
Makes sense now. Its in the holding pattern until the deal of the day is over basically, then they process.


Might have to get hubby get one too later when he gets home.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice!
I got mine too!  Half price books are a good thing! 
http://livingsocial.com/deals/21336-20-amazon-com-gift-card


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm reading a lot of negative reviews regarding this website. 
http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.livingsocial.com/page:2

I'm wondering if it's really worth saving $10 on books to give your credit card info to a company like this. My gut is telling me not to do it.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I'm reading a lot of negative reviews regarding this website.
> http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.livingsocial.com/page:2
> 
> I'm wondering if it's really worth saving $10 on books to give your credit card info to a company like this. My gut is telling me not to do it.


I've used them before and I've never had a problem. Knock on wood!
Plus I only use a debit/credit card that I specifically have set up to use for buying on the internet. I can control how much money is available on that card.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The deal is an Amazon gift card and not an unknown item so that makes me feel better.  

Anyone here have a positive experience with this company?


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

I've used them before too and never had a problem. They are a legit company. The problems on that review site are related more to the companies that the deals were for than LivingSocial itself.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, now I'm nervous. I just purchased this based on someone saying that this site was legit. Now, someone posts a link to negative reviews saying that they were scammed.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

skyblue said:


> The deal is an Amazon gift card and not an unknown item so that makes me feel better.
> 
> Anyone here have a positive experience with this company?


I've used them without a problem and know several others that have had positive experiences also.

http://livingsocial.com/deals/21336-20-amazon-com-gift-card


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, they're legit. I bought this deal, no problems at all. If you still want in on it, here's another link:

https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336?ref=conf-jp&rpi=4395042


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

I grabbed one as well. We all know we'll spend 10 bucks soon, so might as well get some free money. 

This has been in the works for a bit, and it might be a good idea to keep your eye on Livingsocial, as it seems Amazon is putting their weight behind that site much like Google has with Groupon.

Here's a link to read more about it: http://kara.allthingsd.com/20101201/amazon-poised-to-make-a-major-strategic-investment-in-livingsocial-to-counter-groupoogle-threat/

And just in case anyone needs a link: https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336?ref=conf-jp&rpi=4531625


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

I scooped up one for myself as well!  I was actually planning on buying a new Amazon GC for my Kindle this week anyone, so it was perfect!


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

BoomerSoonerOKU said:


> I grabbed one as well. We all know we'll spend 10 bucks soon, so might as well get some free money.
> 
> This has been in the works for a bit, and it might be a good idea to keep your eye on Livingsocial, as it seems Amazon is putting their weight behind that site much like Google has with Groupon.
> 
> Here's a link to read more about it: http://kara.allthingsd.com/20101201/amazon-poised-to-make-a-major-strategic-investment-in-livingsocial-to-counter-groupoogle-threat/


I read that today as well! 

http://livingsocial.com/deals/21336-20-amazon-com-gift-card


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up! This is awesome. Hopefully it doesn't turn out to be a scam, but doesn't seem like it is. Here is an article about the promotion in the Huffington Post:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/19/living-social-amazon_n_811077.html

I need one more person- please click on my link!?! Need to buy a Valentine's day present for my husband from Amazon!!

https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336?ref=personalized-link-box-3873955&rpi=3873955


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

It might be legitimate, but also am not comfortable with with all of it.  Think I will pass.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

To those who are afraid that this is a scam... worry not. Amazon recently invested $175 Million in them... this deal is undoubtedly a way for Amazon to promote it's investment. See here: http://venturebeat.com/2010/12/03/livingsocial-amazon-funding/


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well it took a while but I finally got it. Problem now is I think I'm signed on for Washington DC deals - thankfully I don't live near there anymore! Maybe I can change it.

As far as Living Social goes - it's like Groupon which has gotten a lot of good press lately. And Amazon has, in fact, invested $175 million in Living Social.
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/19/livingsocial-gets-attention-for-amazon-discount/?src=mv
From that article...
"Though Amazon certainly isn't hurting for customers, it has invested $175 million in LivingSocial, so an increase in business for the deal site is also good business for Amazon. And it looks as if business is increasing."


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

LivingSocial is Groupon's largest competitor. The site is safe, and people's beefs are more with the merchants who chose to run deals than with LivingSocial itself.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Do they send the card via email to you?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I still have not received a confirmation email for signing up (not gift card, but just confirmation of registering)...


----------



## nrichn (Dec 4, 2010)

Living Social is a legitimate site. I have bought coupons from them several times. My daughter has me buy them for her. She uses it all the time. They will send you an email tomorrow with the link to the coupon/gift card. Amazon has invested $175 million in the company.

http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/01/19/livingsocial-grabs-attention-with-amazon-deal/


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I never received confirmation either and the gift card hasn't shown on my Amazon account either. How will it work? Will it appear on my account eventually for use?


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

The email I got said that the gift card/certificate would appear within 24 hours - this is common on groupon - the coupons arrive when the deal closes (24 hrs after it starts)


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadn't been on Kindle Boards much today and just saw this same thing posted on another message board where I'm a member. Glad y'all have seen it...looking forward to more free books  If anyone feels so inclined, here's the link to mine...1/2 price is great, but you can't beat free!

http://livingsocial.com/deals/21336?ref=personalized-link-box-4693230&rpi=4693230


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't received a confirmation email either, now, hours later. (I am not talking about the coupon link.) I'm starting to feel better about this from what others have said. However, a confirmation email after I completed the purchase would make me feel a lot better.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I just received an e-mail confirming my purchase, and an offer link for friends.  It says my certificate will be e-mailed tomorrow.


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Well it took a while but I finally got it. Problem now is I think I'm signed on for Washington DC deals - thankfully I don't live near there anymore! Maybe I can change it.


I had the same thing happen to me. But when I check my deals, it does go to the correct page, and it shows my major city as my subscription, so I think you're good.

https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336?ref=personalized-link-box-4466513&rpi=4466513

If anyone would like to use my link, it would be much appreciated. I got my son to get one today, but I think I messed up my personal link, so his probably won't count for me.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Still waiting on my gift card and for the charge to appear on my account.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Toby said:


> I haven't received a confirmation email either, now, hours later. (I am not talking about the coupon link.) I'm starting to feel better about this from what others have said. However, a confirmation email after I completed the purchase would make me feel a lot better.


Same here, over 12 hours later, and I just checked my spam box.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> Still waiting on my gift card and for the charge to appear on my account.


Same here, no confirmation email, nothing. Someone please post when they receive theirs.


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

I never got a confirmation either. I think their site was getting hammered with the sheer amount of traffic and purchases yesterday. The deal just closed 45 minutes ago, so the certificates should become available today and you should receive it in your e-mail. If you don't, log into your account and click on "My Deals." It's not available for use until a certificate # appears.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't see "my deals".


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I signed up with 2 different email accounts, I got a confirmation on one of them, but nothing so far on the other.
Here's what I got:

THANK YOU! 
Hey Patricia!
Thanks for getting in on this sweet deal from LivingSocial:
$20 Amazon Gift Card*
We'll send you an email tomorrow letting you know how you can get your Amazon Gift Card* code
In the meantime, if you can get 3 of your friends to buy today's deal by clicking this link, http://livingsocial.com/deals/21336?ref=email-jp&rpi=3859207, you'll get one for free! 
Don't want to print out your deal? Install our LivingSocial iPhone application to redeem right from your phone!
Thanks for LivingSocial!
- The LivingSocial Team
More deals near you


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I also received confirmation on one that I ordered but the other one that I ordered for my mother n law. I bet 
they were not expecting to sell that many. I ck the Atlanta site every day for deals but later on yesterday I saw it was also being
advertised on Spoofee.com and booksfornooks.com. There is not telling how much money they made yesterday.

I did find this under the FAQ
The day after the deal has ended, you'll receive an email from us with your deal voucher attached. 
You can also retrieve your voucher from your LivingSocial account.

To retrieve and use your voucher(s), just perform the following steps:

Go to http://www.livingsocial.com/

If you're not signed in, please sign in. Use the login method you used when you purchased - either Facebook Connect, or your LivingSocial Account.

Once signed in, click on "My Deals" in the upper right area of livingsocial.com

This is the account area of LivingSocial. On this page you will see any deals you have purchased

If you haven't yet printed your deal - click "print" to download a PDF file of your voucher. You'll need Adobe Reader on a PC to view this file. You can find it here: http://get.adobe.com/reader/

Follow the redemption instructions listed on your deal voucher and you'll be saving in no time


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I just found this.



I never received an email from LivingSocial confirming my Amazon.com gift card purchase.
Sorry you’re having trouble getting emails from us. We can’t have that as we always want you to be able to hear from LivingSocial.
Each time you make a purchase you should get 2 emails from us.  The first email comes the same day of your purchase to confirm your order and the second email comes the day after your purchase to let you know you’re deal is ready to use. 
Due to the overwhelming success of the Amazon.com gift card deal, confirmation emails may be slightly delayed. 
It’s possible that your emails from us are going into the dreaded SPAM folder!  Check your SPAM folder to make sure the messages aren’t there and be sure to add [email protected] to your SafeSenders list.  If you’re still having problems finding your email(s), just contact us at [email protected] and we’ll be happy to research further for you. 
Thanks for LivingSocial!


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

My Deals appears in the upper right part of the page when you are logged in.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I got one of their Deals emails, but nothing at all confirming the gift card. Hmm.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I received an email with today's daily deal.... but haven't received any confirmation email at all.  I'm thinking it will just take a little time.... they were obviously "flooded" for the Amazon gift card deal yesterday.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I received an email with today's daily deal.... but haven't received any confirmation email at all. I'm thinking it will just take a little time.... they were obviously "flooded" for the Amazon gift card deal yesterday.


I was just coming to post that. It arrived after my previous email saying that I hadn't received anything.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't get any emails on the order yesterday either. Just today's deal. In my account nothing changed. Still says card will be charged within 1 business day.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

my card has been charged, and it's in my deals, however, there is nothing in my SPAM or inbox.. hopefully it will work itself out, that was a crazy deal!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It will show up.  Living Social is a reputable site, I used them for restaurant deals etc. (Groupon as well).  Sometimes it just takes a full day or two for the coupon e-mail to show up.  Especially if it's a deal a ton of people jumped on.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Closing count on the Amazon deal was 1,301,296!  It's going to take some time to get to charges taken care of and emails out to everyone.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I went to "My Deals" but it just shows the Amazon gift card and says that my credit card will be charged in the next 24 hours.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang it!  I didn't even see this deal until just now, too late  .  Oh, well, I'll add SocialLiving to my apps along with Groupon, maybe they will repeat this again, someday or next year, please?


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

The Gap Groupon was along these lines in terms of popularity, and I believe it took 3 days to get EVERYONE their certificates. Please be patient and don't freak out.  LivingSocial is reputable and you will get your certificate.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I went to "My Deals" but it just shows the Amazon gift card and says that my credit card will be charged in the next 24 hours.


Mine used to say this, and now it says:

You don't have any deals yet
Once you purchase a deal, you can use this page to manage, print, or gift your deals to friends.

But yet on the deal bucks page, it says:

01/19/2011 5.00 Credit for your first deal (expires in 11 months and 29 days)


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't received any emails yet, but it is showing as a pending purchase.  It says my credit card will be charged within 1 business day.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Amazon Deal:  SOLD OUT


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Kee-rud!  See what comes of being laid up with a back prob? Didn't check KB for a day and a half, and when I saw this thread and scampered over there - SOLD OUT!  Thanks to you guys who shared this deal.  I'll be quicker next time, you betcha.


----------



## zx3zx4 (Oct 25, 2010)

If you haven't gotten your second email the best thing to do is...relax.  It will all work out. Mine hasn't arrived either, but I'm sure my $10 is safe.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just checked my email & I see a deal where I can get from livingsocial 50% off of pizza in Washington. I live in Ma.   I have gotten no emails with my link yet to my amazon gift certificate. I went to my deals on the livingsocial page, but also just see an amazon gift card that I am going to be charge for. I'm going to my CC now, to check to see if I have been charged. No charge yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It takes a while to process hundreds of thousands of orders. Patience.....


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

When you log on, there's a message at the top of the screen (not sure if you have to be in your account details to see it) that says something along the lines of "Amazon Gift Card purchasers, be patient, we are working to get through the large number of orders".


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I didn't see that at the top of the page. I'll be patient, I'll be good. Gulp!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you google, there are numerous news articles in reputable outlets discussing Living Social and even discussing this particular deal.  I'm convinced it is legit and will work through okay.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I just checked my email & I see a deal where I can get from livingsocial 50% off of pizza in Washington. I live in Ma.  I have gotten no emails with my link yet to my amazon gift certificate. I went to my deals on the livingsocial page, but also just see an amazon gift card that I am going to be charge for. I'm going to my CC now, to check to see if I have been charged. No charge yet.


You can change your locality - but you might not be able to get close to where you live. I can only get about 120 miles away with living social, about 60 miles away with groupon. Hopefully as they grow more locations will become available. 
Still haven't gotten an email but it's showing up in my account so I'm not freaking out. It'll come when it comes.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I thought of doing that, but there was no state of Ma there, so I didn't bother. Maybe later, if they do add my state. My main concern was that they had time to send me an email on deals when they haven't even sent me a confirmation notice on my purchase of the amazon gift certificate yesterday. Yes, I'm still patiently waiting.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

I didn't get any emails (yet?) but I logged into my account, and there was an option to view my code.  I clicked that, and it gave me a code to put in my amazon account.  It worked fine and stuck $20 in my account.  And there is only $10 on my credit card list.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I just went and checked my account at livingsocial.  When I looked at my deals, there was a button to "get my code"  When I clicked on that, I was bounced to amazon.com to login and the code was applied to my account.

*yea*

(oops, cross-posted!)


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Got mine!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

tlrowley said:


> I just went and checked my account at livingsocial. When I looked at my deals, there was a button to "get my code" When I clicked on that, I was bounced to amazon.com to login and the code was applied to my account.
> 
> *yea*
> 
> (oops, cross-posted!)


I'm glad you mentioned how you received your gift card because I didn't get an email. But I went into my livingsocial account and checked. Voila! The gift card was there. It's now safely applied to my Amazon account. Thanks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the email tonight and the code.  Never got a confirmation e-mail, which is fine with me.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Got my credit today. Great deal!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

My confirmation email came in just before 9:00 (pst).  I got it applied to my Amazon acct. with no hitches.  Thanks, OP, for letting us know about the nice deal!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm so disappointed.  I signed up for three of the cards, using 3 different emails.  I charged all 3 of them to the same credit card.  Well, it turns out they only processed one.  Checked my bank account and they never took the other 2 orders.  I was hoping with different email addresses they would take it, but evidently because they were all charged to the same credit card, they only allowed one.  Anybody else have this experience?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Got my deal email when I checked email this morning. Off to apply it.  Let my add my thanks to the OP as well. I saw your post before my Facebook acct got slammed with the deal


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I received mine this morning also!  Yay - applied and ready to spend.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know whether there was a limit on number of GCs, but mine hasn't been processed at all yet.  I bought one.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

There was a limit 1 per household. I called my mother n law and told her about it because she had mentioned wanting to get my daughter an amazon gift card for Valentines Day( she has been using the ipod touch kindle app alot since Christmas) 
So she told me to order and she would pay me back but I got to thinking even if I put it in her name as the one ordering if I used my credit card I would have to use my address for the billing so I called her back and got her credit card number and it worked.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Got mine. Hope they have this offer again in the future. All I can do is think about all the money they made in one day.lol


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like I only got one as well, thought my second account still shows "Credit for your first deal", so maybe it'll come around eventually.  No big deal if I don't get it (but of course it'd be great if I do).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_merged two similar threads -- sorry for any confusion_


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

Got mine this morning  Now I'm up to $38 in free $$ in my Amazon account, since I got my deal for free due to referrals on Facebook.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Got mine, but didn't buy any books with it.

Instead, I used them to order my wife's anniversary present!  She needed two more seasons to complete her Little House on the Prairie DVD collection!


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'm so disappointed. I signed up for three of the cards, using 3 different emails. I charged all 3 of them to the same credit card. Well, it turns out they only processed one. Checked my bank account and they never took the other 2 orders. I was hoping with different email addresses they would take it, but evidently because they were all charged to the same credit card, they only allowed one. Anybody else have this experience?


I used three different emails and three different credit cards (just in case they were keying off the CC number as well) and only got one. Looks like it was one per address.


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

Yay!  I got mine, and hubby got his too.   We have separate emails & separate c/c's.  

I am wondering though if we can apply two of the codes to my one Amazon acct, or if he'll have to use his own.   He very rarely uses his because I do all of the ordering.   I think we'll try it & see, if it doesn't work, then we'll just apply his to his account too.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Didn't get the e-mail yet, but checked my Living Social account and it was in there and I was able to get the code and enter it on Amazon.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

immadismom said:


> Yay! I got mine, and hubby got his too. We have separate emails & separate c/c's.
> 
> I am wondering though if we can apply two of the codes to my one Amazon acct, or if he'll have to use his own. He very rarely uses his because I do all of the ordering. I think we'll try it & see, if it doesn't work, then we'll just apply his to his account too.


We applied two to one account.  My wife and I both used different log-ins (our facebook) and different CCs. No problems.


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

I just claimed mine! They sent me an e-mail saying it was ready this morning.  I had tried to be savvy (or a cheater... lol) and get two using a different e-mail (to be fair, I read an article that said this was allowed), but they recognized that it was the same credit card and cancelled my second transaction.  I still got the first one though, so I'm happy enough. =)  They also sent an e-mail for the second offer saying something like "Oops, you placed too many orders."


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I received the email this morning and have applied it to my account.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried to order three using different credit cards (I thought it would be nice to give one each to my dad and stepmom for their Kindle account) but only one went through.  My hubby got one too, we're at the same address.... so I guess the trigger is same name and address.  It's a bummer!  Seeing that some other people on here have tried to purchase more than one also.... I wonder how many they really sold; I wouldn't be shocked if it was really 1/2 or 1/3 of the number posted when the deal closed since they're cancelling so many transactions.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

WHEW!!! I got my email with the link to my gift certificate & did what someone said here, (thank you), which was the same as the instructions given. I got my gift cert. & my CC has my charge of $10.00 pending.  
    Does anyone know how this works? How the code thing is transfered to my account after login in & then applying. Just wondering.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Does anyone know how this works? How the code thing is transfered to my account after login in & then applying. Just wondering.


Just click the link in the email. It will take you to your account login, and after you login you will see a button that says something like "apply to account?" Click the button, and it's done.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Got mine and applied it to my account!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Just click the link in the email. It will take you to your account login, and after you login you will see a button that says something like "apply to account?" Click the button, and it's done.


And for other GC's you get else where, just got your account page, and there's a link in the second section to apply GCs to your account. I do it all the time for the GC's I get from my Amazon Visa rewards.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

Got my half price $20 Amazon card all tucked away in my Amazon account.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Got my email notification at 11:55 am! This brings my Amazon Gift card balance to $259.13!!! I use the Amazon Visa and apply my reward points for gift cards, and also get them from the Discover that my husband likes to use. I had been up over $300, but unfortunately my college student son gets a textbook from Amazon on occasion and they always apply the gift card balance first. No biggy, because when he gets textbooks from other places he uses my Amazon Visa account, so it's all coming from teh same place - it just SEEMS like he's taking my rewards points because I like to look on them as "Free".

Been saving them up for an eventual Tablet purchase. I'm hoping that with all the new tablets coming out I'll be able to buy one on Amazon this year. I'd love to have one right now, but I'm trying to be patient and wait for the new models and lowered prices. 

So this deal is going toward my goal!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I ordered it on the day it was offered but it still hasn't been processed.  It shows on my Living Social page, so I guess it's coming some time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just got the code from the living social page.  They wanted my cv code on my credit card again.

This is one of two threads about this -- the other is in special deals and discounts.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure what happened. I signed up, paid w/ credit card, but never got a code email. Went to my Living Social account and it says that credit card info has been submitted but that it's still pending. Disappointing. I guess I'll look into it on Monday.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Got mine and applied it, yay.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I never received an email, but was able to get the code from the living social page.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

I got the e-mail and applied the GC to my account, but oddly my credit card hasn't been charged.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

(Just click the link in the email. It will take you to your account login, and after you login you will see a button that says something like "apply to account?" Click the button, and it's done.) I did that. *Thanks Pidgeon92!* I read what I wrote, & I did not explain clearly. I was just wondering how cyberspace/computers did that. Maybe it's a software code. Don't know. 
Stracker, my $10.00 is in pending, so that means that on Monday, a business day, I'll see the charge. It's probably the same for your CC.
I hope the others get their coupons soon.


----------

